# Aldi Bike Tools/Clothing Range



## marco1980 (Mar 10, 2016)

Aldi have in stock at the moment a comprehensive range of Bike Tools and clothing under the Bikemate brand at silly prices!
Including;

Floor Track pump 140psi/10 Bar £5.99
Bikemate Comprehensive Tool Kit £14.99
Bikemate maintenance stand £24.99
Crane cycling glasses with interchangeable lenses £3.99
Crane finger-less gloves £2.99
Plus a range of Muc-Off bike cleaning and chain lubes.
:thumb:


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

I bought the bike stand and two bike wall rack last year great value. Not quiet Parks but good for the $$$$


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up, just ordered some chain lube with free postage too.


----------



## marco1980 (Mar 10, 2016)

fozzy said:


> I bought the bike stand and two bike wall rack last year great value. Not quiet Parks but good for the $$$$


Was thinking of getting the bike stand but couldn't find many reviews, if its half decent it will do.
:thumb:


----------

